# Repair whole in radiant heat drywall ceiling?



## Worker1986 (Jun 7, 2021)

I need info on how to do this? Repair an existing light fixture hole in the ceiling of drywall that has radiant heat?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

to patch small hole without nails use a quick patch method. i cut sheetrock bigger than hole and remove everything on back side accept the part that goes in hole. you are left with a large face paper and only the rock that goes into the hole. put mud on edges of hole and face around hole. put some mud around edge of remaining rock on the patch u made. stick quick patch piece you just made in hole and wipe face paper down like you do regular tape. this only good for holes 8" or smaller.


----------

